# مساعدة في بحث



## هشام_525 (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم مساعدتي في بحث بعنوان Detergent formulations
و أرجو أن يكون باللغة الانجليزية و أن يكون مبسطا
و بارك الله فيكم​


----------

